# NOC code for Technology Analyst



## ncmpr (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi All,

Planning to apply for Canada express entry.

Working in Indian IT MNC as Technology Analyst.
Primary task is coding, writing database queries, data analysis and bug fixing for the application.

which category I falls into ?

2171 Information systems analysts and consultants

or 

2173 Software engineers and designers 

If I falls into 2173 and if need to submit my recent experience letter it will show the designation as Technology Analyst

Confused ? Anybody with same designation has applied, please share your inputs.

If am planning to do the process myself what are the hurdles. 


Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What best describes your main duties:
1)


> - Information systems business analysts and consultants confer with clients to identify and document requirements, conduct business and technical studies, design, develop, integrate and implement information systems business solutions, and provide advice on information systems strategy, policy, management, security and service delivery.
> - Systems security analysts confer with clients to identify and document requirements, assess physical and technical security risks to data, software and hardware, and develop policies, procedures and contingency plans to minimize the effects of security breaches.
> - Information systems quality assurance analysts develop and implement policies and procedures throughout the software development life cycle to maximize the efficiency, effectiveness and overall quality of software products and information systems.
> - Systems auditors conduct independent third-party reviews to assess quality assurance practices, software products and information systems.


or
2)


> - Collect and document users' requirements and develop logical and physical specifications
> - Research, evaluate and synthesize technical information to design, develop and test computer-based systems
> - Develop data, process and network models to optimize architecture and to evaluate the performance and reliability of designs
> - Plan, design and co-ordinate the development, installation, integration and operation of computer-based systems
> ...


or none of the above?

Did you already get a credential assessment to see how your diploma/degree is valued for Canadian immigration?


----------

